# 2"x72" belt grinder



## jpfabricator (Dec 26, 2017)

So I went Friday and got the steel to build a belt grinder.
A few minutes at the chop saw, and a few more behind the welding hood, and this is what I got.



Jake Parker


----------



## kvt (Dec 26, 2017)

Will be watching this build.    are you going to make or purchase the wheels


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 26, 2017)

kvt said:


> Will be watching this build.


I’ll be watching too.


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 26, 2017)

I have the wheels cast already. I used my backyard foundry.


This was from the dogs ss water bowl, it will be the driver.


A "Bushes " baked beans can provided the idler wheels.
I will be building 2, as a friend traded some wheels and tires for one.

Jake Parker


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks good. I'm looking too.


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 27, 2017)

Here's some teaser shots of the wheels being finished.
This one is for my friend.
I'm seriously looking to buy some 2" round aluminum off EBay for the rest of the wheels.
The casting are really " gummie".

Jake Parker


----------



## kvt (Dec 27, 2017)

What did you use for the melt.   Needs to be old cast stuff primarily or else it will be,  I tried cans one day did not do good.   Extruded also did not go good.   That one does not look to bad at lest not full of pits like my melts.   
What kind of motor are you going to use.


----------



## Z2V (Dec 27, 2017)

I bought a 2” x 12” aluminum bar from Speedy Metals for $15 to make mine. Also ordered some 3” too. Should be here tomorrow. Pretty darn good prices it seemed.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 27, 2017)

The best aluminum to use for casting aluminum is cast aluminum scrap.  The alloy is, by definition, designed for cast aluminum.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 1, 2018)

I used pistons.




I had a chance to sneak out to the shop and weld a little more.
Maybe tomorrow will merit me a little more time to work on it.

I have 2 treadmill motors, and a 2 up 1725 single speed. If I turn the drive wheel to 2' circumframce that will give me 3450 SFPM. 

Jake Parker


----------

